# Ring-tailed Gecko Information



## sebii (Mar 24, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone knew the adult SVL of C. turberculatus? I can't find the info in geckodan's book, which makes planning enclosures hard when all his recommendations seem to be framed in SVL ratios.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 24, 2016)

According to AROD, average SVL is 12 cm.
http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Gekkonidae/Cyrtodactylus/tuberculatus


----------



## sebii (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for that site -- very helpful.


----------

